# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test/tren/anadrol/winstrol cycle log !

## nba2005uk

Hey guys. have this following cycle set up. started today!

Test cyp - 800mg a week. 400mg mon/thurs. 12 weeks
Tren e - 400mg a week. 200mg mon/thurs. 10 weeks
Anadrols - 50mg a day for first 30 days.
Winstrol - 50mg a day last 5 weeks.

Also have some ecas and clens that i might run last few weeks to cut up. Not sure whether i will take them yet as i already have a lot going on in this cycle!

Im a bit concerned already as i have read they have stopped producing Upjohn test cyp which is the brand i have. But it come from a legit supplier with the box, instructions etc with it. Looks very good. If anybody has any information whatsoever on this it would be appreciated. 

Have posted a couple pictures underneath to give example of my current shape. Im going to be taking new pics EVERY sat for good updates. Thanks guys.

----------


## nba2005uk

Anyone going to follow this or not lol? Anyway day after jabbin my legs pretty dead which dont usualy happen with me. Dont know if its cos i ate more food today or what but im up just over a pound since yesterday. An thats with a morning workout instead of night which i usualy weigh less. 
Will keep updates aslong as people r interested so let me know

----------


## nba2005uk

O yeh i forgot to say. Im not runnin the anadrols yet til week 1-2 because ive heard mixed reviews on the test cyp (upjohn). So just to make sure its legit im staying off the orals, and going to regularly check my weight.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

never heard of that brand of test, but i'm sure its good from what you wrote plus its a legit source so i wouldn't worry. cycle looks laid out pretty good although i don't have much experience with cutting compounds(winny, tren ) curious what your target weight is going to be. good luck keep pics posted

----------


## nba2005uk

Going to give it a week or 2 i always see gains in them first weeks. I doubt the tren e will give me much bodyweight in that time so ill assume its the test doing its job. If i dont gain then i will get hold of test e i used from a previous cycle.
My current weight is around 195 i think, work in stone here and i am 14 stone exactly. Id love to get up to about 210 (after pct) maybe drop 1-2% bodyfat but i know a lot of hard work is going to have to be done!

----------


## nba2005uk

Okay so starting to think this test cyp is definetly real... My sex drive has already seemed to gone up after shooting 400mg, although its only day 3. Im up between 2-3 pounds, could be from just increasing calories, but i know my body really well and i find it almost impossible to gain weight even when eating 5-6k calories naturally. 

So good news, next shot tomorrow see how it goes  :Smilie:

----------


## hankdiesel

Winny will reck your hdl. Why are you running it? It is a precontest drug. It looks like you're going for a lean bulk.

----------


## taiboxa

> Winny will reck your hdl. Why are you running it? It is a precontest drug. It looks like you're going for a lean bulk.


wrong.. win is a super potent DHT.. and has an array of beneficial effects for the acquisition of LBM, its extremely anabolic and it helps increase free testosterone via effects on your SHBG levels. imo WIN + TREN = BEST EFFIN COMBO EVER.. cept tren+drol lol or tren + halo..

anyways it is an ideal drug to finish out this cycle w/ 

you shouldnt parrot such things btw.. its bad for board morale

----------


## nba2005uk

Taiboxa, would u change anythin up in this cycle?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

I like the cycle. Will be following up. When are you starting anadrol ? I'm intrested in your thoughts of drol.

----------


## nba2005uk

Im going to start the anadrol as soon as i know this test is 100% legit. I have read iran anadrols are quite poor on other websites, so considering using danabol ds (blue hearts ) instead. Im not sure yet. Yes i know, should of done more research on them before i started cycle lol.
If i do run the dianabols ill be running 40mg, ran them at 30mg and by far the best dbols i have ever used.

----------


## hollaatyoboy

What is your age hieght and expectations for this cycle

----------


## nba2005uk

Height 6'1, weight started off around 195 im already up around 4 pounds in 4 days though. Expectations id love to level off at 210 after pct, but id be happy with about 205 i guess. Ideally id like to lose 1-2% bodyfat aswell.
My best mate is startin a cycle with me also it will be his first cycle and hes runnin 700mg test e and 300mg tri tren , we train together so will be interesting to see how he gains as he got the best work ethic ive ever seen in my life. Stupid cycle i know, but he doesnt listen lol.

----------


## Kiki

> iran anadrols


They are good, who said they are bad? I live in the middle east and a lot of the gear here is from Iran. Iranian gear I can tell you is top quality.

I'd use Iranian anadrol any day over any kind of dbol for a pure bulk, but the sides are much worse FYI.

----------


## taiboxa

are u running win from weeks 9-14?

----------


## nba2005uk

Either 8-13 or 9-14 not sure yet. I have 200 10mg tabs so really i have enough for 6 weeks but dont think i will run for that long. Why do u ask?

----------


## nba2005uk

Definetly real gear...Have put on 6-7 pounds since saturday and already feeling an increased sex drive. Will take pictures every friday so ill try to have them up tomorrow night. Will add in my anadrol from monday so lookin forward to more size  :Smilie:

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Definetly real gear...Have put on 6-7 pounds since saturday and already feeling an increased sex drive. Will take pictures every friday so ill try to have them up tomorrow night. Will add in my anadrol from monday so lookin forward to more size


Good to hear. I await your inputs on drol.

----------


## nba2005uk

Will put up a comparison pic tonight... Im 7 pounds heavier so should notice a bit of difference. Also, i will be starting anadrol from monday.

----------


## nba2005uk

Some updates...Already having second thoughts on whether to do dbols instead of anadrol as i dont really have much water rentention from dbols. And as u can see in these pics, ive gained a LOT of water already in 6 days!

----------


## nba2005uk

made a couple comparison pictures..

----------


## Diamond*K

> made a couple comparison pictures..


trapz are lookin good. 

definitely gettin bigger  :Smilie:  good job

----------


## nba2005uk

Thanks, and yeh i think my traps are most noticeable. 
So officially up 8 pounds in 8 days, and from tomorrow i will be adding in 40mg dianabols a day (blue hearts) cant wait  :Smilie:

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Thanks, and yeh i think my traps are most noticeable. 
> So officially up 8 pounds in 8 days, and from tomorrow i will be adding in 40mg dianabols a day (blue hearts) cant wait


Is that on top of anadrol or did you switch?

----------


## nba2005uk

Ive switched mate. Explained why in a earlier post.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

you're getting bigger and still lean don't look like a lot of water to me. but for some reason my computer is a piece of sh-- and won't pull up pics latley. good job you're already in great shape gains will be awseome! good luck bro.

----------


## nba2005uk

Thanks for the compliments. 
It may not look like i have gained much water but im 8 pounds heavier in 8 days, i would say 2 pounds of muscle if that and the rest water. So im going to stick to the dbols which i gain really well from anyway, was lucky enough to find the best branded dbols(in my opinion) that u can get.

----------


## nba2005uk

Little update. Weighed in 92.8 today so another 1.5 lbs. About 9 pounds gain so far so going well, second day on dianabols. Im starting to get the veins coming through like you usualy get with tren lol major pumps.
Will post up another picture update friday night.

----------


## Batman360

Very good progress so far. I'm very interested in your log because I will possibly be doing a cycle very similar to this one. How many cycles have you done and is this the first time you use tren ? It would be interesting to know what differences you feel or see now that your using tren. I agree the blue heart dbols are awesome and the best ones I've tried out of 3 different brands. I'm going to try Anadrol this next round though to see what they are like, but the dbols are always ready. Goodluck on this cycle.

----------


## nba2005uk

Ive done 3 cycles before this and this is my second time using tren . First time using tren was tri tren at 300mg, loved it so much i think ill use tren is 90% of my cycle from now on. Will post some more updates and a picture update friday. Cheers

----------


## oldschoolfitness

everybody is getting good gains from tren . i've got to get some damn it. good job man i'm curious how this one turns out. i'm guessing you will be fu--in huge. you look like you have thin skin which is always a plus.

----------


## nba2005uk

Yes i have quite thin skin id say around 13% bodyfat? looks a bit more with the water retention at the mo. id love to get to around 10 11%!

----------


## nba2005uk

Started to get almost unbareable pumps in the gym since ive started these dbols, almost enough pain to make me want to stop my set lol. Also veins all over my arms and shoulders. Weighed in at 93.5kg at the gym earlier, a pound lighter than the heaviest ive ever been. Altogether gained 12-13 pounds in 13 days. 
I will post a updated pic tonight

----------


## nba2005uk

Some new pics i just taken..

----------


## nba2005uk

Anybody still following this? 

Strength started to shoot up in the gym now mostly on shoulders and back exercises. My shoulders and traps have seemed to gain the most this cycle not sure why though.. 
Weighed in 94kg yesterday, about 14 pounds gained so far.
Also, not sure if its down to the hot weather we have been getting over in the uk, but my appetite has been terrible lately im struggling to get food down me, and feeling very tired throughout the days. Its like summer come early so maybe thats why, either way im still eating between 4000-4500 cals a day.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

I stopped following when you dropped drol. Just kidding dude. Summer can make you lethargic when you are cycling. I've noticed it before and I'll stick to winter cycles only.

----------


## nba2005uk

Thats true you know, i might start cycling january til april, then september til december from now on. Miss out on the summer cycles  :Smilie:

----------


## Closetmonkey

How is the weight and fat percentage coming along?

----------


## nba2005uk

Weight im around 14-15 pounds heavier right now. Fat percentage id have to say was probably around 1% higher right now due to the water retention. U can probably judge yourself from the pictures. From week 7-14 tho im going to be cutting up a bit so hopefuly drop between 1-3%. Although my bf is up, my veins and seperations in my muscles are a lot more clear. 
Cycle started 27th march so have gained 15 pounds in 18 days  :Smilie:

----------


## nba2005uk

Little update with some pics...Weight is up another 2.5 pounds since last friday, and strength is up. At beggining of cycle i was flat benching 100k for 3-4 reps now im up to 10-11 reps. Strength is also up on other exercises but nothin to write home about yet. I usualy train high intensity so dont concentrate too much with my strength gains...

----------


## nba2005uk

Little comparison pic..

----------


## americanoak

getting big
grats

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good job man. this thread inspired me to get some tren . ac. picked up yesterday got 60ml of the tren a and 100ml of test prop. think i will run 700mg wk of test and 3-4ml of the tren. i was told to see how i would responed first before getting to carried away. i think this will be a good summer cycle any ideas or suggestions congrats on the gains man look great

----------


## nba2005uk

I havent run tren ace yet, first time with tren was tri tren at 300mg, and now this is tren e at 400mg. My next cycle i am definetly using tren ace with sust an maybe masteron . Im going to try it at 300mg i think, cant wait. Any questions ask away an ill help u best i can mate

----------


## nba2005uk

Have decided to start my arimidex from sunday as im gettin a lot of water retention still, and little lumps behind my nipples. I ALWAYS get this on cycle but usualy use nolva an it clears it up, this time with tren ill have to use arimidex and hope for the best. Its not too bad but if i can help it then i will.
I have already lost a pound or 2 in 2 days on this stuff but seems to be all water. 
Anybody had experience using arimidex with tren?

----------


## nba2005uk

Little updated pic... In a week or two i will put a couple pics together to show a better comparison, but for now you get the idea...
Im slightly heavier again now, im 18 pounds heavier than when i started an today is day 29 of cycle. Im looking more ripped which is good also, mostly since starting this arimidex . In 2 weeks i will be starting my cutting phase, ecas and clens 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, and winstrol at 50mg. So will let you know how that goes  :Smilie:

----------


## oldschoolfitness

looks like everything finished up pretty nice

----------


## nba2005uk

Little update guys. Put on another 2-3 pounds since i last updated. Im not feeling as much of a strength gain from this cycle, maybe because im trainin with much higher intensity and less rest. Ive noticed bench has gone up around 10kg, skullcrushers around 5kg and shoulder barbell press around 5-10 also. But nothin major. Today is the last day on dbols, will be starting my winstrol and ecas in around a week or so. 
Also, arimidex is drying me out hardcore its leavin dry skin on my arms etc, looks like i need moisturiser its so dry lol. But its making me look more ripped and bringin my veins to the surface more, ive posted a pic from a diff angle today, and will take another comparison pic tonight. Cheers

----------


## nba2005uk

Newest comparison 6 weeks in. 6 weeks to go, starting ecas and winstrol next week....

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

^^ lol, please tell me you just got out of the shower when you took that picture!!! 

otherwise, reduce the posing oil bro! LOL.

Nah, just jokes, but honestly looking good man. Definitely thicker, and a bit more cut. I feel like the traps improved nicely too. 

Hopefully those abs start to really come out on the winstrol /ECA backload to the cycle.

Are you still considering using clen during PCT, or not so much?

Best of luck with the last 5 weeks buddy! keep the updates coming!  :Smilie:  

-VM

----------


## nba2005uk

lol yeh i did get out of the shower in that one. Im using clen for 2 weeks from weeks 8-10. Yeh im hopin to lose 1 maybe 2% bodyfat in these last 6 weeks.
My traps an shoulders have grown the most this cycle i think, thats what people keep telling me, that i look broader etc. U cant really tell in this picture but my arms have grown 1.25 inches!

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

^^ Good man. That's a huge increase in your arm dimensions. Excellent work. 

I'll stop in from time to time to check in!  :Smilie:  peace bro, and again, good luck!

-VM

----------


## nba2005uk

Thanks mate... I have started the winstrol today at 50mg a day. Going to run the clens next week for 2 weeks only at a low dose of 60-80mcg, then run ecas for the following 2 weeks to lead up to my last injection. Will let u know how it goes.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good to see your still making progress man. good work. i can def. tell a big difference looking really lean and big at the same time. (thats what its all about) good job keep us posted.

----------


## imwithgreen

Damn dude just stumbled upon this. Your gains look amazing and you look like you have gained little to no water/fat weight. Are you eating super clean? 

Was this your first cycle?

----------


## nba2005uk

No im not eating super clean i never do, i eat more of bulk diet. I know my body and i dont seem to gain much fat anyway so i stick to this diet. No this isnt my first, its the 3rd or 4th, one cycle was cut short so i dont really count that.

----------


## *RAGE*

Looking good, I normally dont check in here much but I will keep turned in bro..

keep up the good work

----------


## nba2005uk

New updated pic took today, after 6 days of being on clen and winstrol . Can notice a slight difference in my chest, looks more hardened. What you think?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

I think that your pecs may have developed a bit, or become a bit more defined.

However, gauging from the last update, I'd say you lost a little bit of the definition in your abs..

Hope all's well bro,

-VM

----------


## imwithgreen

Looking good your chest does look hardened a bit. Since youre so lean to begin with im sure your abs are going to be cut up quick.

----------


## nba2005uk

Yeh it does seem like i lost a bit of definition in my abs i think it could jsut be the lighting on the pics though as ive lost a bit of weight on the scales and im become more ripped all over. 
Anybody got any guesses what my bodyfat is? i think around 13-14 not sure though? i seem to hold my water around my stomach thats all really.

----------


## nba2005uk

Little update...Yesterday i trained early morning at gym and did chest. My strength has shot up since bein on clens and winstrols, been on them 7 days yesterday. Now before i started cycle i was lifting about 5 reps on 100kg bench press (220lbs i think), after 7 weeks on this cycle it went to about 11-12 reps, but yesterday i lifted it for 20 reps and could of probably done a few more if i was really pushing it. thats about an extra 10 reps on the same weight after just 7 days on winstrol and clens? Baring in mind this was early in the morning instead of late workouts which i weighed 5 pounds lighter from lack of food that day lol.

On the other hand what do u guys think my bodyfat is? 13-14%?

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Now before i started cycle i was lifting about 5 reps on 100kg bench press (220lbs i think), after 7 weeks on this cycle it went to about 11-12 reps, but yesterday i lifted it for 20 reps and could of probably done a few more if i was really pushing it.


Jesus Christ, that's a bloody big jump!!!! What are you 1RM-ing, 150-160k?

----------


## nba2005uk

Yeh i was really surprised in the jump i respond really well to orals and its the first time touching winstrol so maybe that could be it? Either way i have 4-5 weeks left of it so im excited lol. As for 1 rep max im not sure ive been having problems will my left shoulder lately where it joins to the chest, not sure the correct name for it...So i didnt want to push too heavy just incase i tore something. Probably around 140-150 i would guess.

----------


## imwithgreen

How have you responded to the Clens? Ive been thinking about using them at the end of my cycle but people have told me it made them super shaky and heart race.

----------


## nba2005uk

Im only taking a very low dose of 60mcg, maybe bump it to 80mcg. But yeh its hardened my body up all around, and i have noticed sometimes my hands shake a little nothin major and rarely happens tho. Ive had some little spots(acne) on my shoudlers and back since starting them so dont know if thats the winstrol or clens? Again, thats not bad i have around 5-6 spots but usualy i get none so. Ive found its the best fat burner ive tried tho cos my strength is on the rise and ive held on to my weight nicely.

----------


## imwithgreen

Thats cool. I think maybe I'll try clen at a low dose also. I think someone told me Winstrol gave them acne so its probably that.

----------


## nba2005uk

Yeh must be the winstrol givin me acne as i never get it on cycle. But its worth it for the gains and the pumps are unreal. My sex drive has never been so high as it is right now neither lol.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

did the winstrol give u real bad joint pain? i have heard because of the drying out effects, it kills the lubrication of the joints.

----------


## nba2005uk

Umm not really, like i said in a above post my shoulder/chest has been hurting but that was before i started winstrol . My ankles have been a bit sore wen walkin long distances that is probably due to the winstrol.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

missed that part about being sore before starting winstrol . back in 2004 i had bad shoulder/elbow pain (from benching ) it was after i had ran 2 cycles of sust 500/wk and i had that pain for almost a year. it never went away until i broke my back in 2005 and didn't lift for almost 2 years. turned out the dr. was right he said it needed rest. good luck though i know its frustrating (spelling??)

----------


## MrGreen

I know this thread is pretty old but wondering since the cycle should be over how everything turned out? I am about to run a test/tren cycle myself and was following along with this.

----------


## imwithgreen

Dude lets see the final pic!

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

I would like an update as well now that the cycle is over, however for some reason the members here barely update during or after PCT.

----------


## Batt

More like they disapear

----------


## nba2005uk

Sorry guys forgot about this log for a while, but some of you are right i did lose basically all my weight gain during and aftger pct. Im now around 7 weeks after my last jab and have only kept about 5-6 pounds, but still have maintained a better shape. Heres a link where i have updated pics and explains my losses.
Also i might start a new log for my test tren dbol cycle in about 2-3 weeks time if anyones interested.

----------

